# Spaying a 5 year old



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, I really want to try to get Heidi spayed before her next heat. I know it's coming up soon. Very soon, if I can't I'll have to wait until after, but I'm wondering what's the difference between spaying a puppy and spaying an adult dog. She's 5. Is it going to take longer to heal? What kind of things should I look for and expect from this surgery. I anticipate it will hurt her more that she's older, than a puppy. So I will be asking for pain meds. Is it usually 10 days for them to heal? I'm worried because I work all day and I can't really check up on her, but it needs to be done. I'm scared about it though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We had Sierra spayed when she was 4. It was done by laser rather than traditional surgery. She had no problems and was ready to go play the next day. I would crate Heidi to make sure she isn't tearing around while you aren't home but other than that I didn't see any issues. 

As far as general surgery, Jax did have problems getting the anesthetic out of her system. It took almost 48 hours for her digestive system to really start working again. I don't think that is uncommon from some other posts I've seen. We had to give her zantac to quiet the acids in her stomach so she could keep fluids now. It was like the muscles weren't working correctly and anything she drank or ate would just come up without warning.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Laser surgery? I didn't even consider that. I wonder what the cost would be for that versus traditional spay. Did your dog have stitches?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't remember. It was a couple of years ago. The cut is much smallerr than a traditional spay. It's the same surgery on the inside, just not as invasive. I don't think it was anymore expensive than a traditional spay. If they run into problems then they may have to cut more but definitely go with the laser.

As far as pain meds, my dogs didn't get any and didn't seem to be in pain. I would get a couple off days worth just in case but we didn't use any for Sierra.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

She shouldn't have any issues at all. I am sure she is not fat, that can cause issues because the incision would have to be a bit bigger.
Isoflorane gas,which is most common, works very quickly. Just about as fast as we turn off the gas when the surgery is over, the dog is starting to wake up. By the time we get them in their recovery cage, they are swallowing and can have the tube removed. A fatter dog will also keep the gas effects in their bodies longer, seems they have a bit longer time waking up. They will also bleed more, since fat bleeds more.
I am sure your dog is nice and healthy, slender and active. She will do just fine and heal quickly.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

She's very active and not fat lol. Good call. 

I also want the vet to cut her nails back way far while she's under. Is there a cauterizing that can be done? She used to be so good with letting me cut her nails, but after she saw the Corgi freak out twice, she's not happy about it anymore. Boo!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Perhaps you could get her spayed on a Friday - that way you could pick her up Friday evening and then keep an eye on her over the weekend. 

The older ones are usually sore for a couple of days. Leash walks and try to avoid stairs as much as possible for the first few days. 

I think our vet charges about $40.00 more to use the laser. 

Good luck with your girl!


----------

